# Yoshi's new favorite toy.....



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

.....turns out to be a dog toy!

I bought him this dog toy today, hoping it might help him with his teething. One of his adult fangs is coming in right next to his baby fang. He's been biting a lot more lately, so I'm thinking it's teething related. This toy will (hopefully) save our fingers, hands, and arms!

Pictures:






















































































































Video being uploaded shortly.....


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh my gosh he is so handsome and growing up so fast! 

That's hilarious that he loves his dog toy! It looks like a good length shape to grab and rabbit kick.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Here's a video:

Yoshi vs Dog Toy


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh boy, Yoshi is lovin' that dog toy! He's so cute!!


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

He's so biggg!!! X'3


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Cutie!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Yoshi!!! :love2 'nuff said


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

The debonair Yoshi seems happy with it. I'm going back to the pet store tomorrow, I must check the dog toys to see if there is something that might be suitable for Missy, although her age could be a problem.

It's quite amazing, really, the way they'll accept a toy and know it's theirs.


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Great pictures and video. Yoshi is stunning :love2


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

jusjim said:


> It's quite amazing, really, the way they'll accept a toy and know it's theirs.


Isn't it? He took hold of that toy pretty much as soon as I threw it on the floor for him. And it actually came with a bonus...which was a second dog, about half the length. So he now has 2. The longer one is better for rabbit kicking though....


----------



## necro1134 (Jun 20, 2011)

aww so cute


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

What a great toy!


----------



## D'Lynn (Jun 18, 2011)

my cats stole the dog's toys. the dog stole the kid's toys. the kid stole the critter toys. everybody stole everybody's toys. 

human baby toys are worth thinking about as cat toys.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, you're getting your money's worth out of that thing! Yoshi is so intent on it and didn't even seem to notice the other goodies lying around.

I noticed you have a camera set up in the corner of that room. Do you watch him on web cam from somewhere else?


----------



## SherylM (Feb 4, 2011)

What a handsome guy! Loved the video. I think I will try to find a toy like that for Richard. They play very similar and I think if we could keep the toy safe from the dogs Richard would have a blast.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

October said:


> I noticed you have a camera set up in the corner of that room. Do you watch him on web cam from somewhere else?


I do! I set up that camera on our network, so I can watch him from my iPhone. This way I can see him wherever I am. I get text messages every time it detects movement. 
I actually have 2 cameras set up that way, so I can watch multiple rooms if I want. Right now, he still stays in his room when we're at work all day though.

Gotta love technology!


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

SherylM said:


> What a handsome guy! Loved the video. I think I will try to find a toy like that for Richard. They play very similar and I think if we could keep the toy safe from the dogs Richard would have a blast.


I'm not letting Yoshi play with this toy when we're not around though.....only because he did quite a number on it last night. I just don't want him to rip the thing apart and eat the filling, etc. 
Good thing they were on clearance at Petsmart! 

But it was awesome last night....because he played so long and hard with that thing that it really wore him out. We find it's nearly impossible to wear him out, even with Da Bird/Mouse. I've never seen so much energy in such a small bundle.


----------



## Gizmokitty (Nov 10, 2009)

He's so handsome :love2. He really loves that toy.


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow he surely loves his new toy!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aw! I saw the video and he looks like he's having fun! How cute is that. XD

My sister gave Francis a dog toy and he looked at it funny.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow, Yoshi is a gorgeous kitty. Javanese or Siam?


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

BryanOwnee said:


> Wow, Yoshi is a gorgeous kitty. Javanese or Siam?


Thanks! :smile: He's a Siamese.


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

great stuff! he's a fierce little guy


----------

